# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  قصتي مع دار التحفيظ ، والله على ماأقول شهيد.

## أم الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
         الحمد لله الذي وفقني لفتح دار للتحفيظ في بلدتي بعد تخرجي من الجامعة، في سنة ألفين (2000م) بدأت بغرفة من حصير في قطعة أرض مجاورة لأحد جيراننا كان مغترباً ، جمعت مال تللك الغرفة  من هنا وهناك، لم أأخذ من الطالبات أآنذاك مصروفات شهرية ، ولكني عملت صندوق خيري للتبرع ، حتى أستطيع أن أنفق على متطلبات الدار ، وتقدم سير العمل ، وبعد تقريباً خمسة شهور فتحت الصندوق لم أجد فيه إلا عشرة جنيهات تقريباً ، لايخفى عليكم بأن الدعوة تحتاج إلى مال ودعم، وبعد أن سألت الشيوخ قالوا لي أفرضي رسوم لسير العمل ، فرضت رسوم رمزية  3جنيهات شهرياً/ طبعاً سمعت الكثير وأعرضوا الكثير وساروا يتحدثون ، ويدور الكلام بين الحي ويصدوا النساء عن التقرب إلى الدار لأن الشيخة فرضت رسوم وبالطبيعي سيزيد المبلغ بالوشيات من ثلاثة جنيهات إل هلم جر..!؟ أحتسبت العمل وسيرت على ذلك لم أتلق أي دعم منذ ذلك الزمن إلا القليل النادر ، وبالطبيعي كلما يذاع صيت الدار والإنجاز الذي صار ظاهراً بيناً على النساء والأطفال ، صار الناس يقدمون على الدار ، عندي سنوياً حوالي مائة وخمسين تلميذه ، من مراحل التعليم المختلفة وهو العمل الصيفي سوى ، العمل النسائي المستمر طول العام، بالطبع المكان لايصلح والمكان لابد يكبر والمصروفات لابد أن تزيد المصروفات ، لمقابلة ذلك العمل الذي يحتاج إلى تحفيز ، وتشجيع كما يرون في الدور المدعومة ، وعلي أن أتحمل تبيعة ذلك أو يقف العمل أجرت منزل ب500ج وأنا لا أملك شيئ من ذلك سوى تلك المصروفات التي لاتجعل لي متبقي بعد دفع الإيجار ، صار يقابلني متطلبات أخرى ، أقسمت بالله ماتركت باب إلا وطرقته من ذوي الخير لدعم الدار ولكن لم أجد إلا القليل اليسير ، الحي يحتاج والمتطلبات في زيادة ، والتجديد والتأسيس في الدار مطلوب ، كتبت تقارير عن الدار والإنجازات التي تمت على مر السنين ،ومدعومة بتزكية من جمعية الكتاب والسنة التي أعمل معهم في تدريس مادة التجويد في معهدهم ، وبالشهادات الخاصة بي ..إلخ   سافرت تلك التقارير ، إلى بلاد عربية، لذوي الإنفاق ، ولم أجد شيء  ، هل أستمر في العمل وأزيد المصروفات -والتي لاتساوي شئ أمام متطلبات الدار لأنها ستكون رمزية ؟ رغم أني لم أفرض على بعض النساء لأحوال الفقر وصعوبة المعيشة ، وأتحمل تبعات مايحدث من الوشايات ،  العمل يكبر ويحتاج إلى الدعم ،  وأنا لاأملك شيء ، ينظرون البعض لتلك الدور المدعومة من هنا وهناك والتي لاتكلف  الطالبات مصروفات، فلماذا أنا أأخذ مصروفات ؟ هذه الدور بعيده عن الحي بكثير جداً الحي يحتاج ، وأطفال الحي يحتاجون ، والناس في دفع الرسوم يتغامزون ، فهل أترك العمل مادامت هذه الدور البعيده تعمل ، الدار تعمل الآن أحدى عشر عام تقريباً ، لايخفى على أهل دور التحفيظ مايلاقونه من الصعوبات والمشاكل التي يبتلى بها الداعية أرشدوني ..... أرشدكم الله ،  وجزاكم الله خير.

----------


## مروة عاشور

الله المستعان
وفقكِ الله وأعانكِ وأمدكِ بالتيسير وأصلح حالكِ

لا  أنصحكِ بالتوقف وإغلاق الدار بعد هذا النجاح والصمود الطويل في وجه تلك  المحن المتتالية, وقلّ أن ييسر الخير وتذلل العقبات أمام تلك الأعمال  التطوعية التي لا ترجو إلا الخير, والأمر يحتاج لبعض الخبرة في الدعاية  وتوعية النساء والأهالي بأبعاد الأمر؛ حتى لا تذهب بهم الظنون كل مذهب؛  فالكثير من أهل العلم والدعاة يروج بعض الناس عنهم شائعات ما أنزل الله بها  من سلطان؛ عن طمعهم وأسلوبهم المادي وتكسبهم غير المشروع والمبالغ فيه  ويألفون القصص وينسجونها بحبكة غير شريفة, ثم لا يثنيهم ذلك عن سيرهم في  طريقهم وحرصهم على تحقيق النفع والثواب الأخروي لهم ولغيرهم.
فعليكِ  بتثبيط تلك الأقاويل والعمل على إخمادها كما يعمل المغرضون على إشعالها,  ولا مانع من التحدث بصراحة مع التلميذات والنساء الدارسات حول التكاليف  التي تحتاجها دار التحفيظ من ثمن تأجير المكان ودفع تكاليف الكهرباء وإصلاح  ما قد يتلف, وعائد ولو يسير لمن تقوم على تنظيف المكان ونحو ذلك من تكاليف  لا تخفى على ذوات الألباب منهن, وبيني لهن أن للدعم المادي دور رئيس في  استمرار الدار واستمرار الخير للجميع.. والناس بحاجة لمن يذكرهم دائمًا فلا  تيأسي والله يسدد خطاكِ وييسر لكِ كل عسير.

----------


## أمة الله العائدة

اصبري اختي فهذا ابتلاء وفقك الله الت ما يحبه و يرضاه و ان شاء الله تحل مشاكلك و سنساعدك بالدعاء الكثير لك

----------


## لجين الندى

أختي بنفس الأسلوب الذي عرضتِ به كلامك الآن ..
اعرضيه على من هن في الدار ..وأكيد أنكِ اذا وضحتي لهن الأمور كلها ..
سيتفهمون وسيساعدونك .. وربما يكون لاحداهن قريب يتكفل بمصروفات الدار ..

أسأل الله أن يقيض للدار من يتكفل بمصروفاتها .. وأن يبارك في جهودك .. وأن يجزيك خير الجزاء ..

----------


## أم الهدى

باررك الله فيكن أخواتي ، أرجو منكم ألاتنسوني بالدعاء والثبات واالسؤال عن الدار ، وهل لي أن أفرض رسوم زائدة لمقابلة الإنفاق على الدار وخاصة أني مقبلة على العمل الصيفي لعطلة المدارس إن شاء الله .
وهل من الممكن أن ترشدوني بوسائل دعوية ،وبرامج دعوية ، أو نشاطات دعوية ، مختلفة جذابة ، تساعد على جذب الطالبات إلى الدار وعدم الإعراض عنه بسبب  تلك المصروفات. 
مع العلم بأن عندي بعض البرامج التي باشرتها أثناء المدة الماضية ( من جداول مجاضرات ، وبرامج المراجعات إلى غير ذلك ، من الممكن أن أرفعها لكم للإستفادة والتطوير ، فلعلي بدائية جداً ، لأن ظروفي الإجتماعية لا تسمح لي كثيرأ بدخول النت ، لسحب البرامج المفيدة ، والمسابقات الدعوية ، وجزاكم الله كل خير .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
نصيحتي أن تقومي بما يشبه الاحتفال وتدعي فيه جميع الأمهات والطالبات ويتم تكريمهن بشهادات تقدير على جهودهن
وتتكلمي فيه عن انجازات الدار وجهودها بإسلوب محبب ثم تخبريهم بوضع الدار المالي وكيف أنه لا يمكن أن تستمر جهوده بدون معونتهن
لا أعلم ما هي مصاريف الدار لديكم ولكن أظن 20 جنيه هو الحد الأقصى الذي ممكن تطالبي به لتحصلي على عدد جيد من الطالبات

وإن صعب الأمر فربما الفضل أن تنقلي مقر الدار ليكون في أحد المساجد التي تحتوي على قسم نسائي وتفرضي فيها مصاريف كعشرة جنيهات لتجميع أجر المعلمات

أو تبحثي عن مكان تستأجريه بسعر أقل (ربما سيكون المكان أصغر) وتزيدي عدد ساعات الدار بدلا من فتحه ساعتين في اليوم ليكن 4 ساعات حيث يتم تقسيم الطالبات على مرحلتين وهكذا

وفقك الله ويسر لكِ أمرك

----------


## أم الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 أختي الفاضلة ، بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله خير على الإهتمام وإليك الر د على مقترحاتك الجميلة ، 
فأما المقترح الأول :لا أعلم ما هي مصاريف الدار لديكم ولكن أظن 20 جنيه هو الحد الأقصى الذي ممكن تطالبي به لتحصلي على عدد جيد من الطالبات .
     فإني  أعرض عليهن أقل من ذلك ، وهم يتحججون يعدم قدرتهن على أكثر من ذلك ، ولكن لا تكف أمام متطلبات الدار .

والمقترح الثاني : وإن صعب الأمر فربما الفضل أن تنقلي مقر الدار ليكون في أحد المساجد التي تحتوي على قسم نسائي وتفرضي فيها مصاريف كعشرة جنيهات لتجميع أجر المعلمات.
- وأما هذا المقترح ، فعمل الدار لا يقف على التحفيظ فقط يل هناك أعمال أخرى ، قد تحتاج إلى زمن أكبر كالأيام المفتوحة ، والأيام الدعوية ، والنشاطات الأخرى ، وتقسيم الحلقات وارتفاع الأصوات ، والتشويش على الحلقات ، ولا يخفى عليك أرتفاع أصوات النساء ، وأطفالهن مما يصعب علينا أن يكون المسجد مقراً لنا، ولا يخفى عليك أختي الحبيبة  أعذار النساء التى قد تكون عائقاً في الدخول والمكوث داخل المسجد ، وأيضاً في الصيف الأطفال ، وعمل بنات المدارس ، والجامعات ، ونشاطاتنا المختلفة ، ....ألخ 

     أما هذا الإقتراح :نصيحتي أن تقومي بما يشبه الاحتفال وتدعي فيه جميع الأمهات والطالبات ويتم تكريمهن بشهادات تقدير على جهودهن وتتكلمي فيه عن انجازات الدار وجهودها بإسلوب محبب ثم تخبريهم بوضع الدار المالي وكيف أنه لا يمكن أن تستمر جهوده بدون معونتهن .

فأني أعدك بأن أحاول مرة أخرى ، في إقامته ، وأسألي الله لي أن ييسر لي ذلك العمل مادمتم وجزاكم الله خير تدعونني بلإستمرار ،

والمقترح بأن :أو تبحثي عن مكان تستأجريه بسعر أقل (ربما سيكون المكان أصغر) وتزيدي عدد ساعات الدار بدلا من فتحه ساعتين في اليوم ليكن 4 ساعات حيث يتم تقسيم الطالبات على مرحلتين وهكذا.
الدار الذي استأجرته كبير نعم وهذه كانت ضرية الحظ لدي ، بفضل الله ، وهو في الإيجار لما هو أقل منه بنفس السعر ، لأن صاحبه أكرمني في إيجاره لأنه دار تحفيظ ،  أما الفترتين فأنا فعلاً بعد ذلك عندي فترتين فترة مسائية وفترة وصباحية ة ، والإقبال على الفترة الصباحية أكثر لذلك لا أستطيع أن أفرض عليهن فترة لايرغبون فيها فكل منهن اختارت ما يناسبها ، ولو افترضنا لو قسمتهن حلقتين ،  من أين أجد طاقة أن أعمل أو أشرف على العمل طوال اليوم ولدي بيت وأسرة ومثلي كثير ، كما أن أختاه مشكلتي ليس في الإيجار فقط لأن التكريم والتحفيز يكلف أضعاف ذلك بكثير .

 بارك الله فيك أختاه وجزاك الله خير . هلا ساعدتيني ببرامج شيقة لدور التحفيظ .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

طيب لو استطعت القيام بالاحتفال فبلغيهم أنك رفعتِ الأجر وإنك مجبرة لرفعه حتى تستطيعي دفع التكاليف اللازمة للدار
سيأتيك معترضون وربما ينسحب البعض لكن كوني قوية واستمري طالما المصاريف اقل من 20 جنيه بكثير
فالرواتب ارتفعت في مصر وكذلك المعاشات
ولو وجدت ان هناك بعض الحالات التي فعلا لا تستطيع دفع المصاريف كاملا فاجعليها تدفع ما تقدر عليه بشرط ان يكون ذلك بينك وبينهم فتكون صدقة جارية لكم ويا ليت تسألي عن تلك الأسر حتى لا تخدعك إحداهن 
فللأسف الناس تدقق جدا في الماديات حتى لو ظروفهن تسمح بالدفع وكثيرون منهم لا يقدرون قيمة القرآن التي يَحفظوه أو يُحفظوه لأولادهم
لكن يرسلونهم هناك ليتخلصوا من ازعاجهم لبعض الوقت
ودورك هو تحبيب الاطفال والنساء في القرآن وحفظه وتعليمهم تدبره واستشعاره حتى يتمسكوا بالدار ويجبروا أهلهم على الذهاب
ولعل هذا الكتاب يفيدك
كيف نحبب القرآن لأبنائنا مهارات تربوية في تحفيظ القرآن
تأليف: د. سعد رياض


[center]التحميل
archive أو  4shared

بطاقة الكتاب:
العنوان: كيف نحبب القرآن لأبنائنا مهارات تربوية في تحفيظ القرآن.
تأليف: د. سعد رياض.
دار النشر: مؤسسة اقرأ .
سنة الطبع: الطبعة الثامنة (1432 هـ / 2011 م).
نوع التغليف: غلاف (97).
رقم الكتاب: (549).

وبخصوص أفكار للدار فلعل هذا الموقع يفيدك
http://www.halqat.com/

----------


## أم الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، جزاك الله خيراً أختي الفاضلة ، 
الكتاب قيم حملته وسأقرأه  بإذن الله ، أريد مناشط ومسابقات ،  ووسائل دعوية متجدده ، للنهوض بالدار ، فهل أعنتيني بمن تعرفين أوبما تعرفين وأنتظر المزيد وشكرا لكل من ساهمت وساعدت ولو بالدعاء ، ً والدال على الخير كفاعله .

----------


## أم فاطمة م

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة نصيحتى لكى لا تغلقى الدار  وأن تدعو الله  باسمه الحسيب وان شاء الله يفرج كربك وان ترسلى لنا تفاصيل اكثر مثل مكان الدار فين وسنحاول مساعدتك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

يا أختي أولا افتحي حسابا في بنك اسلامي عندكم للتبرع للدار وانشري الرقم في كل البلدان على النت والرسائل وفي كل مكان مع الانجازات التابعة للدار
ثم حببي الأهالي بالدار والطالبات ايضا بعمل بازارات طعام أو عمل يدوي تبيعيه للنساء والطالبات فالكل يشتري ليأكل والطعام او الحلويات يكون تبرع من النساء انت والجارات مثلا اصنعوا اطباقا كثيرة وبيعوها باستمرار فهذا يدر الربح الصافي للدار باذن الله والله الموفق والمعين سدد الله خطاك

----------


## أم الهدى

*سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،*
*جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيكم ، مشكلتي التي أعاني منها الأساسسية أن أمتلك قطعة أرض للمشروع الذي أتمنى وأطلب من الله أن يستمر العمل من بعدي ولم يقف ثم تسخير من ينيؤسسها ويقيمها  ، فالهمم تختلف من أناس لأناس ، وأخشى إذا استمر الإيجار وأراد الله أجلي أن لايتحمل من بعدي ما أعانيه من التنقل والإيجار فيقف العمل في الحي وهذا ما أستشعره ممن حولي منذ ذلك الزمن البعيد ، أو ينساقوا وراء البدع والضلال فإنا أحمل هم هذا الدا منذ عام (2000م) وهذ قبل أن أتحصل على تصديق للعمل سنة(2004م)   فأنا أحارب الفساد وحدي في هذا المكان، وحتى طالباتي   خلفي أرى أنهم يحتاجون لدورات لسير العمل والتي لا أمتلك جلبها لظروف الدار المادية صدقوني الدار ليس لها من ينفق عليها وسارت المغريات تطغى حتى على دور التحفيظ، ولاأزكي نفسي بأنني بعيدة عن الأخطاء ، لاحاش وكل ، ولكن هذا هو شعوري تجاه خدمة ديني وأهلي .**.. .*
*أعلم أن هناك دور كثيرة في أماكن مختلفة في بلدتي ولكن الهم الأول الحي الذي أقطن فيه ، ثم إلى غيرهم ولوددت أن أرى في كل شارع وطريق مكان مخصص لتعليم النساء دينهن وشرعهن .**.*
*- هناك من يذهب للأماكن البعيدة للتعليم ولكن ماذا عن الكسالى ومرضى القلوب  والذين يتحججون بالبعد وعدم الذهاب لذلك هل ندعهم فريسة للشيطان ؟*
*لايخفى عليكم أخواتي الداعيات مانحن فيه من الفتن والملهيات فهي أسرع من دعوتنا إلي الشباب والشبات فنحن في صراع ضاري ، لاننتصر به إلا بمد العون والمال*
*والحقيقة هناك في حيي من هم أغنياء ولكن جريمتي أني ملتزمة فيخافون أن يأتوا بأولادهم ونسائهم وأموالهم وذلك في المقام الأول خشية من أن أضلهم عل حسب زعمهم**.*
*أما  بعضاً من المنظمات الأخرى بدون ذكر الحزب والأحزاب  فجريمتي أن معي تصديق لاينسجم تحت مظلتهم ،فعليّ أو لاً علي أن أترك التصديق وأنزل الدار تحت مظلتهم ، وهذا لا يستوي إلا بعد  أنخرط تماما في صفوفهم ولجانهم واجتماعاتهم ، وليس لي مانع من ذلك ولكن هذا شبه مستحيل مع ما أتحمله من أعباء الدعوة في الحي ، كما أنني أم لستة من الأبناء وزوجة، وحق أهلي وأقاربي . مع العلم بأنني قبل أن أتحصل على التصديق الذي أعمل به الآن قد لجأت لهم بتصور عن ما أريد أن أعمل لفتح دار التحفيظ فلم أجد رد ولا أقبال ، فأخذت التصديق من جهة أخرى والآن أنا أعمل به ،كما أن الجهة التي تعطي التصديق لا تدعم بل تشرف فقط، ولايتدخلون مطلقاً في منهجي مادمت أقدم نفع للناس وفي المقدمة الحي الذي أقطن فيه  ، وذلك لأن العمل طوعي حسب شروط التصديق** ..
**أما سؤالك أختي فاطمة عن  أين الدار؟  فهو ، في أحد قرى مدينة الخرطوم ،بالسودان ، وإذا أردت الإتصال علي فالدي منتدى [بإسم الدار أسمه ( الروض الفائق ) فيه التعريف بالدار والإعمال التي يقوم بها عليك زيارته  إن أمكن ،* 

*الأخت فاطمة: لدي تقارير كثيرة كنت قد قدمتها لبعض الدول والمنظمات لدعم الدار فمن الممكن رفع أحدها لبيان عمل الدار بإذن الله تعالى غذا أردت ذلك.*
*أما عن عملي أسأل الله أن يتقبله مني ، ويجعله خالصاً لوجه الكريم وأن يرزقني من ملكه إن شاء لأقامة داري الذي أامل من أن يكون منارة للعلم والوحدة والتألف بدلاً من السمعة والرياء وحب الظهور .**.*
*هذا ماأعانيه ومازلت وأسأله سبحانه الفرج ، ولامانع لمن له القدرة الأتيان إلى مكاني وأن يرى كل شئ ،ثم  أسأل الله التوفيق والإخلاص*
*وهدفي عند نشري لهذا الموضوع** :
-* *الأخذ بالأسباب كما أمرنا الله .سبحانة وتعالى* *.
-* *ثم لأخذ المشورة**.*
*أو النصيحة وما تجدونه مناسباً .* 
*وجزاكم الله كل خيرا عل المشاركة.**.*

----------


## أم فاطمة م

كيف حالك ياأم الهدى وكيف حال الدار واهل الله وخاصته اود ان تكونوا جميعا فى خير حال واود ان ابشرك خيرا هناك هيئة عالمية لتحفيظ القران الكريم تدعم الحلقات فى مختلف دول العالم فتوكلى على الله وتصلى بها الاتصال بالدكتور عبدالله بن على بصفر فى المملكة العربية السعودية الموقع www.hqmi.org.sa

----------


## أم الهدى

سلام عليكم أختي : (أم فاطمة. م)جزاك الله خير على الإهتمام ولقد ارسلت لك رسائل على الخاص ولم اتلق منك الرد اتمنى أن تكوني في اتم الصحة والعافية

----------

